# Linux als proxy server einrichten



## CrazyMind (18. September 2003)

Hi leuz

Will mir in den demnächst nen linux proxy server zulegen  !
bin aber in sachen linux noch nich so der crack 
was brauch ich da alles an software um des zum laufen zu bringen?


----------



## JohannesR (18. September 2003)

1) Netiquette lesen
2) Über die Netiquette nachdenken
3) Nach den Regeln der Netiquette einen Post verfassen
4) Antwort erhalten.

Deine Frage lässt sich *so* kaum beantworten, da du dein Problem nicht wirklich beschreibst.


----------



## Habenix (18. September 2003)

dito


----------



## CrazyMind (22. September 2003)

also bin mittlerweile auf der suche nach einigen seiten im netz die mir da weiterhelfen könnten ! hab ez auch meinen zweitrechner zum laufen gebracht und mir  SuSE Linux 8.2 LiveEval gezogen ! mein eigentliches prob is es ein netzwerk zwischen win xp pro und dem linux server herzustelln!


----------



## Dario Linsky (23. September 2003)

Wo ist dabei das Problem? Lies Dir doch bis zu Deiner nächsten Antwort nochmal den letzten Beitrag von Johannes durch...


----------



## tuxx (23. September 2003)

Nur Router? SuSE 8.2?
Reicht Fli4l oder Coyote mit nem einfachen Squid nicht?


----------



## Blumenkind (24. September 2003)

Hm,

das ist doch eigentlich gar nicht so schwer.
Du verpasst deiner Netzwerkkarte unter Suse eine Ip in dem gleichen IP-Bereich in dem sich auch die Karte unter XP befindet.

Z.B. 192.168.1.xxx
Dann die passende Subnetmask: 255.255.255.0

Dazu gibts zu in deiner Konsole "ifcfg DEV add IP" ein
mit "ifconfig" kannt du dann die Netzwerkeinstellungen einsehen.
Bei DEV gibst zu Bspw.  eth0 an.


So, nun sollte eigtl. die Verbindung stehen. Zum Test am besten einfach mal anpingen.

Gruß BK


----------



## tuxx (24. September 2003)

Und der öffentlichen Seite eine IP im anderen Subnet zuweisen.

192.168.99.1 netz.draussen.weg

Plus die Clients in die /etc/Hosts eintragen.

127.0.0.1 localhost
192.168.0.1 host.netzwerk.domain host
192.168.0.2 xpclient.netzwerk.domain xpclient
192.168.99.1 netz.draussen.weg

In die /etc/networks:

netzwerk.domain 192.168.0.0
draussen.weg 192.168.99.1

/etc/resolv.conf

search hosts,bind
nameserver 192.168.0.1

Bind einrichten. "man named"
Router als Gateway in die Clients eintragen.
Squid o.ä. einrichten. "man squid"

...

;-)


----------

